# sheet metal license



## dan22 (Dec 2, 2010)

we now need sheet metal license in massachusetts. new permits another way to get at our customers money.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is what the ACCA said about it back in 2009. This has actually been brewing for a couple of years. 
Seeing how your Governor elect and state bureaucracy operates, I think it is most likely very accurate.

http://accane.wordpress.com/2009/06/17/517/

The last sentence below might be of interest to some.


271 CMR 2.0 Definitions

Sheet Metal Work means the manufacturing, fabrication, assembling, handling, erection, installation, dismantling, alteration and repairing of all commercial duct or air exhaust systems, except for refrigeration and combustion units; installation of commercial fans, sheaves, belt guards, dampers, louvers, screens, registers, grilles, diffusers, sound traps, attenuators, mixing boxes and access doors in connection with duct or air exhaust systems, commercial and industrial architectural sheet metal watershed roof systems, except for roof coverings and associated metal flashing; the testing, adjusting and air‑balancing of all air‑handling equipment and ductwork installed during new or remodeling construction, the installation of commercial and industrial kitchen hoods, kitchen vents, bathroom exhaust vents and fans; provided, however, that sheet metal work shall not include the work conducted by a licensed pipe fitter, oil burning technician, refrigeration technician, plumber or gasfitter as determined by the laws and regulations relating to those professions.


----------

